# Potato flake possibilities



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been thinking about food preps and especially potato flakes and the possibilities. I have just never used potato flakes much, but have some in my preps. I was thinking I need to become more familiar with using them besides making mashed potatoes. They are not too expensive at the LDS cannery and could add a dimension to food storage.

I was thinking that I could grind the potato flakes into flour to use in place of wheat flour. I know it does not have gluten, but I was thinking of using it like other gluten free flours and adding guar gum or xantham gum. I was thinking that potato flakes would cook more quickly than wheat in some foods.

I think that potato flakes could be a part of some soup recipes, such as brocolli cheese soup, but my guess is that there are many more possibilities.

Has anyone used potato flakes much? Do you have any recipes to share?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

As you said they are way too expensive for us to stock up on,but some may be a good idea.

We canned about 50 lb.s of potatos this past year or so,already ate half of them.They are great for frying,potatoe salad,mashed,pot pies,etc.

But I will tell you one thign that potatoe flakes are really great for and thats fried fish.Batter them in potatoe flakes and it is really good.Dip in oil or egg,vover with flakes and takes out fishy taste and crispy.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oohh, would they be good with chicken? I wonder???

I was in my 20s before I even knew about flakes. We just call them flakes.

I put them in soap, make potato soup of course. Make patties with egg, milk and onions, fry them up...

But like meerkat, I've been canning regular potatoes a lot lately and even dehydrated some that I had over cooked a little and they lost their shape, potato flakes they became! 

Sometimes finding a 10 pound bag for 99 cents, ya got to figure what to do, so make your own flakes!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the Potato Soup mix that I make and keep on hand.

POTATO SOUP IN A JAR (makes 1 jar) 
Note: this does not store as long as bean soups, so use within 3 months or give as gift for use in the near future.
1 3/4 cups instant potato flakes
2 Tablespoons chicken bouillon
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/8 teaspoon turmeric
1 1/2 cups dry milk
2 teaspoons dry onions
1 teaspoon parsley
1/4 teaspoon dry thyme
1 1/2 teaspoons seasoned salt
Combine in a bowl, mix well. Place in 1 quart jars to store. Makes 6 servings of soup. To use, place 1/2 cup mix in a soup bowl and add 1 cup boiling water. Stir until smooth. Let sit 1-2 minutes to thicken.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/plethora-dry-soup-mixes-part-two-9175/#post108239


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You can use the flakes as a thickener for soups and gravies. A tablespoon at a time until you get the thickness you want.. You can use it as the base for potato soup along with either plain water or broth. You can season them and use them as a breading for frying foods. You can make for mashed potatoes and then use them (cooled) to make potato pancakes.
Just some ideas for ya.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sour dough feeder.....
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,164,149170-240203,00.html


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

As an experiment, I've rinsed, drained, then dehydrated the cheap Wally hash browns in my oven. They shrink to nothing for storage. So far, I've added them to recipes, and even re-hydrated them & fried em up. They turn out perfect every time.
Some of these ideas for the flaked ones may force me to store more...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

During a field exercise, when I was in the Army, we were cooking a large A-ration (all fresh food) meal. This is not easy while out in the field, but we did it daily for at least one meal a day. We took care of our troops. But I digress. We had everything finished, but needed gravy for the mashed potatoes. Supply had forgotten to issue us any form of thickening agent (flour, starch,etc.) so I opened a leftover can of dehydrated mashed potatoes (flakes) and started to thicken the beef broth with those. The other two cooks thought I was crazy! A couple minutes later, we had delicious beef gravy! They were amazed! I was like, why not? They thicken when making the mashed potatoes. Turned out to be some of the best gravy we had in the field. And due to basic knowledge that others never knew, I was the hero for the day...lmao! Two points: potato flakes can be used in a variety of ways, and (2) never assume basic knowledge is prolific: anyone on this site would have probably done the same thing, but everyone there that day thought is was like magic...who would have guessed??? Lol


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Blair....when you gonna start canning with all of us?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Blair....when you gonna start canning with all of us?


Still gotta buy my pressure canner! Lol! I'm procrastinating a bit


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Oohh, would they be good with chicken? I wonder???
> 
> I was in my 20s before I even knew about flakes. We just call them flakes.
> 
> ...


 I forgot about dehydrating potatoes. I have a good dehydraqtor we got about 3 years ago.messed up some things [theres them pesky directions again ] .

But I bet the potatoes would be good for chicken too,now I'll have to try that.:laugh:

But the fish was great.My friend works at Delta Airlines and has flown all over and ate fish all over the world.said she never had fish that good,and it was bluefish,what some consider throw a ways.You just have to bleed the blue fish,they are meaner than sharks and fight over your hook,haha.Of course lots smaller.

I did some onion rings few months ago,cooked only in self risign flour and beer,little salt.Nothing else just make paste with flour and beer.Talking about good.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Still gotta buy my pressure canner! Lol! I'm procrastinating a bit


 Hey Blair you sure are stingy with them free likes,haha.You only gave one but got a few hundred.

We do without lots of thigns to get supplies for preps.Our kids think we are total recluses,guess we are,times we don;t leave the house for weeks.But if it saves work and money we do it if possible.

We don't waste money on xmas either.Have'nt done xmas in 27 years now.


----------

